# Announcing Bimmerfest's 2008 "Day of Driving Giveaway"



## morrisP (Dec 3, 2008)

*That sounds cool!*

I hope to win but will not get my hopes too high. Good luck to all!


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

The winner of the contest is...

Marcus J. Martin aka Knightbimmer here on bimmerfest.com! Congratulations to Marcus on winning and all of us at bimmerfest.com hope you have a great time at the Performance Delivery Center! :thumbup:


----------

